# League City area fishing partner wanted



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking for someone in my area that can go fishing during the week, not on weekends only. Would prefer someone retired as I am.
I have a 19 ft Edgewater CC with all the safety gear and fishing GPS.
Sorry no smoking on the boat as it has new upholstery. 
Interested in bay and near offshore fishing. 

Contact Bill.


----------

